# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی کامپیوتر

"انسان باید بیندیشد ولی ماشین باید کار کند." این شعار متخصصان کامپیوتر است. متخصصانی که با پیشرفت و توسعه ی کامپیوتر توانسته اند مغز و عضلات انسان را از اشتغالات تکراری و پیش پا افتاده نجات بخشند و او را در دفع مشکلات و مسایل یاری دهند تا جایی که در کشورهای صنعتی و پیشرفته، کامپیوتر در زندگی افراد حضوری اجتناب ناپذیر دارد. به همین دلیل رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر که به طراحی و ساخت اجزای مختلف و نیز نرم افزارهای مورد نیاز جهت کار با کامپیوتر می*پردازد، از اهمیت بسیاری برخوردار است. این رشته در کشور ما نیز اهمیت بسیاری داشته و تا مقطع دکتری تدریس می*شود. گفتنی است که رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی دارای دو گرایش سخت افزار و نرم افزار است که البته این دو گرایش در مقطع کارشناسی تفاوت قابل توجهی با یکدیگر ندارند.

گرایش سخت افزار

هر کامپیوتر دارای دو جزء متفاوت سخت افزار و نرم افزار است که در این میان سخت افزار جزء فیزیکی کامپیوتر بوده و شامل صفحه کلید، صفحه نمایش، چاپگر و دیسک*ها می*شود. اجزای فیزیکی و قابل لمس کامپیوتر مانند مدارها و بردهای الکترونیکی، سخت افزار نامیده می*شود. مهم ترین واحد سخت افزار در مقطع لیسانس به مطالعه و بررسی طراحی سخت افزاری، کنترل سخت افزاری و شبکه های کامپیوتری می*پردازد. برای مثال یک مهندس سخت افزار می*تواند به طراحی بخش های سخت افزاری کامپیوتر شامل پردازش گر مرکزی (cpu) ، پورت های ورودی و خروجی و سیستم*ها و مدارات جانبی می*پردازد، مباحث درسی در رشته ی سخت افزار به مطالب درسی در رشته ی مهندسی برق و الکترونیک نزدیک بوده خصوصا تمام مطالب شاخه ی دیجیتال شامل مدارهای مختلف، معماری کامپیوتر و میکروپروسسورهای 1 و 2، الکترونیک دیجیتال و ... را شامل می*شود که البته به این بخش از سخت افزار بیشتر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری پرداخته می*شود.

گرایش نرم افزار

نرم افزار جزء غیر قابل لمس کامپیوتر است. برنامه*ها و داده هایی است که به کامپیوتر فرمان می*دهند که چه عملی را انجام دهد. نرم افزار در حقیقت روح و جان کامپیوتر است که به سخت افزار هویت می*بخشد و اصولا به برنامه ای گفته می*شود که برای به کارگیری سخت افزار ساخته شده باشد. نرم افزار*ها را می*توان به دو رده ی کلی دسته بندی کرد که عبارت اند از: نرم افزارهای سیستمی و نرم افزارهای کاربردی. نرم افزارهای سیستمی برنامه هایی هستند که کاربر، یا خود آن*ها را می*نویسد یا شرکت های نرم افزاری آن*ها را تهیه کرده و برای فروش عرضه می*کنند. این گونه برنامه*ها معمولا عمومیت برنامه های سیستم را نداشته و برای زمینه های مختلف مهندسی، علمی، تجاری، آموزشی، تفریحی و یا طراحی نوشته می*شوند.
توان مندی*ها و ویژگی های لازم

یک مهندس کامپیوتر باید سخت کوش و با پشتکار باشد چون رشته ی کامپیوتر رشته ی پویایی است و دانشجو باید همیشه اطلاعاتش به روز بوده و به دنبال فرا گرفتن مطالب جدید باشد. در نتیجه کسانی که می*خواهند فقط چهار سال درس بخوانند و بعد مطالعه را کنار گذاشته و وارد بازار کار شوند، در این رشته موفق نخواهند شد و بر عکس افرادی که همیشه به دنبال مطالعه و فراگیری هستند، در این رشته موفق می*شوند. مهندس کامپیوتر باید پایه ی ریاضی قوی داشته و توانایی اش در زمینه ی فیزیک خوب باشد. هم چنین لازم است که فردی خلاق باشد تا بتواند مسایل را از راه حل های ابتکاری حل کند. راه حل هایی که کمترین هزینه و بهترین کارآیی را داشته باشد.
درس های مهم در این رشته:

ضرایب و عنوان درس های اختصاصی رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر در هر دو گرایش در آزمون سراسری به شرح زیر است: ریاضیات:4، فیزیک:3، شیمی:2، درس های فنی:3

مهندسی کامپیوتر


مهندسی کامپیوتر (که گاه مهندسی سیستم های کامپیوتری هم نامیده می شود) یک شاخه کاری است که مهندسی الکترونیک و علوم کامپیوتر را ترکیب می کند. یک مهندس کامپیوتر، یک مهندس الکترونیک است که تمرکز اصلی اش روی سیستم های رقمی است و کمتر روی فرکانس رادیویی ویا برق قدرت کار می کند.

از دیدگاه علوم رایانه، یک مهندس کامپیوتر یک معمار نرم افزار است که روی تبادل بین برنامه های نرم افزاری و قطعات سخت افزاری زیرین آن تمرکز می کند.
درجه علمی مهندسی رایانه از اوایل دهه ی 1996 م به وجود آمده است. در بعضی از دانشگاه ها دانشکده ی خاصی برای رشته رایانه وجود دارد و در بعضی دیگر دانشکده برق و کامپیوتر با هم ادغام شده اند.
از آنجا که مهندسین رایانه روی الکترونیک و کامپیوتر تمرکز می کنند، برخورد کمتری با دروس دیگر رشته های مهندسی، مثل استاتیک یا دینامیک دارند. و به جای آن با دروس پایه ای کامپیوتر سروکار دارند.

----------


## The Godfather

*سلام
ممنون از پست مفیدتون
یه سوال داشتم
کسایی که کنکور تجربی رو میدن در انتخاب رشته میتونن رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر(گرایش نرم افزار) رو انتخاب کنن؟
بهترین دانشگاه برای رشته کامپیوتر کجاست؟
رتبش باید چند باشه؟
مرسی*

----------


## meaning

> *سلام
> کسایی که کنکور تجربی رو میدن در انتخاب رشته میتونن رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر(گرایش نرم افزار) رو انتخاب کنن؟
> *


*سلام
-خیر*

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

____________________
منبع :سایت قلم چی

----------

